# 3 gallon walstad tank need some help



## jasonhk0225 (Feb 5, 2017)

just set up this tank one week ago. I added 4 Cardina japonica and two Otocinclus but died 2 shrimp and 1 fish yesterday. Also I have a betta in this tank. I realize I added livestock too fast. The ammonia level is about 1 tested by API kit. Is water change useful for this situation to lower the ammonia? just don't want them die:frown2:

Attached file is my tank and sorry for my bad english:frown2:


----------



## gbb0330 (Nov 21, 2015)

yes a partial water change will help

what kind of filter do you have?


----------



## jasonhk0225 (Feb 5, 2017)

i have no filter and air pump.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

1 week is waaay too early to start adding fish, particularly to a dirted tank. You should add an HOB filter to the tank and see if you can find anyone living near you who can lend you some cycled filter media. Alternatively, find a hobbyist/petstore that is willing to board your fish until your tank finishes cycling. The store you purchased the fish from may be willing to hold onto them for awhile.

Also, how deep is that dirt layer? I can't tell from the photo for sure, but it looks too deep for a 3 gallon. Could become a problem. You should buy an air pump ASAP: so much dirt in so little water may lead to a bacteria bloom, because of excess nutrients. If you end up with a bacteria bloom, you will need to add emergency aeration or else your fish might asphyxiate.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Bananableps said:


> 1 week is waaay too early to start adding fish, particularly to a dirted tank. You should add an HOB filter to the tank and see if you can find anyone living near you who can lend you some cycled filter media. Alternatively, find a hobbyist/petstore that is willing to board your fish until your tank finishes cycling. The store you purchased the fish from may be willing to hold onto them for awhile.
> 
> Also, how deep is that dirt layer? I can't tell from the photo for sure, but it looks too deep for a 3 gallon. Could become a problem. You should buy an air pump ASAP: so much dirt in so little water may lead to a bacteria bloom, because of excess nutrients. If you end up with a bacteria bloom, you will need to add emergency aeration or else your fish might asphyxiate.


In my personal experience with LOTS of similar tanks ranging the gamut of water types, walstad and similar heavily planted tanks stocked with small species often don't need filters...just aeration and normal weekly water changes (Haven't tried this yet with fish much larger than 3 inches, but then again your largest animal is the betta). That said, I also agree that you should've given the tank more time and water tests before adding fish...prime can temporarily neutralize ammonia as needed, and as stated above you could simply remove the occupants to more stable tanks for the time being. I often 'cycle' plant-filtered tanks like I do traditional tanks, adding a little bit of flakes daily and testing to be sure that the plants are dealing successfully with the ammonia produced.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Grah the great said:


> In my personal experience with LOTS of similar tanks ranging the gamut of water types, walstad and similar heavily planted tanks stocked with small species often don't need filters...just aeration and normal weekly water changes (Haven't tried this yet with fish much larger than 3 inches, but then again your largest animal is the betta). That said, I also agree that you should've given the tank more time and water tests before adding fish...prime can temporarily neutralize ammonia as needed, and as stated above you could simply remove the occupants to more stable tanks for the time being. I often 'cycle' plant-filtered tanks like I do traditional tanks, adding a little bit of flakes daily and testing to be sure that the plants are dealing successfully with the ammonia produced.


I completely agree that you do not normally need a filter on a Walstad tank.
I should have clarified that I was recommending one in this case because OP urgently needs cycled media in order to save their fish.


----------



## jasonhk0225 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for all advice, so, should i perform water change daily?


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

jasonhk0225 said:


> Thanks for all advice, so, should i perform water change daily?


Until the ammonia comes down, yes.


----------



## jasonhk0225 (Feb 5, 2017)

hello, the ammonia level is around 0 to 0.25 now and the no2 is around 1. What should I do next?


----------



## BROMLaar (Sep 11, 2016)

Keep doing the same thing until it reaches 0.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonhk0225 (Feb 5, 2017)

just have a question, should I clean up uneaten food? Will it become nutrition need for the plants?


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

You have dirt. You don't need to worry about nitrogen. Clean up uneaten food and feed less next time.


----------



## jasonhk0225 (Feb 5, 2017)

here's my updated tank


----------



## jasonhk0225 (Feb 5, 2017)

after 1 month my betta gone:crying:....ammonia level and no2 is around 0...just don't know why


----------

